# JUM - Jumbo Corporation



## chriswillz (30 July 2005)

*JUM Breakout*

JUM has broken clear of is ascending triangle. Definate short term breakout on hand.

Any Comments?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

Thought a chart might be useful:


----------



## chriswillz (30 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

Hi Joe
Apoloigies for that. Are there charting facilities on this site?

Thankyou Kindly

Chris


----------



## Joe Blow (30 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*



			
				chriswillz said:
			
		

> Hi Joe
> Apoloigies for that. Are there charting facilities on this site?
> 
> Thankyou Kindly
> ...




Chris, you can upload your own charts and attach them to your posts.

When you are making a post you'll see an 'Additional Options' section below the submit button. One of these additional options is 'Attach Files'. Click on 'Manage Attachments' and then simply browse your hard drive for your chart and upload it and it will automatically attach itself to the end of your post (as long as it is within file size and dimension restrictions). 

RichKid started a great thread on this topic a while ago: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## TheProphet (30 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

IF there is breakout with volume this should test the old highs


----------



## TheProphet (31 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

Pre-open buy depth will be mammoth for JUM on Monday. Along with the 
Quaterly report ( which will be a marked profit increase).

Expecting big things!


----------



## chuteboxe (31 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

I agree, should be huge activity on Monday. What is the reason for this much activity?


----------



## TheProphet (31 July 2005)

*Re: JUM Breakout*

It seems the beginning of the rally occured in April with volume spikes of up to 50mill. Reason being the series of upgrades & acquisitions.

Happy reporting season!


----------



## tdkx669 (27 December 2005)

I think JUM worth watching. JUM have solid support at 200 DMA.Once it cross .08 it might be double from this level.
If any one have suggestion please let me know
cheers


----------



## Lachlan6 (28 December 2005)

*Re: JUM worth Watching*

Howdi tdkx. I could not agree more with your assesment of JUM. In fact I have been watching this stock closely for a number of months waiting a breakout on the upside on the weekly chart. I like the double bottom reversal pattern it has broken up from earlier this year, and its fall back was very nicely supported by resistance turned support at around 4c. Very positive signals from both the RSI and OBV a sure sign the buyers are getting into this stock. It seems to be consolidating now awaiting a breakout through around 8c, and from here new highs. That is what I am waiting for a strong breakout througth 7.7c and I'm in. Really good fundamentals supporting JUM as well. Lets wait and see.


----------



## abucs (28 December 2005)

*Re: JUM worth Watching*

Hi guys,

have been on this stock from 2.1c only 5 days before it 'jumped'.
I would dearly love this stock to double from 8c although i don't think so just yet.

The recent plan of launching the betting exchange will take a couple of years to come to fruition and is no guarantee of success.

The new 'online lottery' business is strong but JUM is dependant on their exclusive online lottery licence being renewed in a couple of years.

The previous core business of online shopping seems to be still performing strongly but the share price has moved on from the 2.1c last year no longer underpins the price.

This stock could be good if all goes to plan but i think if it does go that way, it will take a little more time.


----------



## champ2003 (20 March 2006)

As an analogy, Fat Prophets recently recommended to sell AWB. Now Fat Prophets always have a long term investment approach on all of their stocks also. In this instance are you saying that they shouldn't be recommending their members to sell AWB also?? 

If it's for the benefit of their members and these companies believe that their is a legitimately good reason to be selling it i can personally tell you that as an investor i'd like to know. 

Maybe you like seeing your money go down with a stock? No offence intended. More of a concern for you.


----------



## redandgreen (20 March 2006)

there's  no comparison to be drawn 'tween the recommendation to sell AWB Versus. recommendation to firstly buy a company that has no profile whatsoever (i.e JUM) that you buy because the guru says that this small cap has HUGE potential. 
Again what suddenly changed?????


----------



## champ2003 (20 March 2006)

I'm not sure what changed. Possibly due to the fact that the U.S are now trying to pass a new bill to stomp out all online gambling from what i've read in news articles and from memory i think that JUM are trying to target the U.S marketplace.


----------



## stiger (17 April 2006)

I regret in a moment of distraction buying this stock .However I may be premature.TIME WILL TELL


----------



## pods (10 November 2006)

Losing some selling pressure and the buying pressure has been building for a few days, if not 2 weeks now. They announced their first release of proprietary lottery games yesterday. I think we could start to see some movement on this stock.

What is everyones opinions?

Also, on a related note, whats everybody think of GLO? They've taken a hit - how low can they go? Would it be a good time to invest in GLO given that their increased focus on Japan and Europe should offset some of the lost revenues from the US.

Also, does anyone think because of the difficulties with regards to the US and online gambling, does anyone think this could positivley affect Jumbo's lottery sales seeing as they're not restricted from selling their products in the US?


----------



## pods (16 November 2006)

pods said:
			
		

> Losing some selling pressure and the buying pressure has been building for a few days, if not 2 weeks now. They announced their first release of proprietary lottery games yesterday. I think we could start to see some movement on this stock.
> 
> What is everyones opinions?
> 
> ...




Up 20% or so since.


----------



## pods (20 November 2006)

Hit a high of 4c before closing at 3.8 today! Whats peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## pods (21 November 2006)

JUMP is powering ahead. Hit a high of 4.4 today! Awsome stuff!


----------



## redandgreen (21 November 2006)

it should never have fallen as far as it did in the last few months ...a gross over-reaction to the US ban on on-line gambling.
JUm was not materially affected but the SP was punished big time.
T.G a bit of sanity has been restored!


----------



## rub92me (21 November 2006)

Yes, good to see. Some of the previous spikes have been shortlived, so here's hoping that this can be sustained. Traded this in the past, and made some decent gains, and was lucky to get out before the big slide. Even considered participating in the capital raising at 6 cents when it was trading around 7 cents. Thought about getting back in at 3 cents, but didn't   Note to self: develop hindsight.


----------



## speves (5 February 2007)

JUM had an unusually high volume today on no apparent news.  Any holders out there care to speculate on whats going on??


----------



## redandgreen (5 February 2007)

NB speculation only
around this time last year they advised of a profit upgrade...maybe some punters are expecting something similar this year @ current prices it appears  cheap..


----------

